# Coppers creek Wma hogs



## Coon Dog (Oct 11, 2015)

well me and my party caught 4 hogs with our dogs had a good hunt


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 14, 2015)

how many ended up getting checked out?  We didn't get one but had fun anyway.  Then my truck had to go in the shop....


----------



## Coon Dog (Oct 14, 2015)

*Hogs*

12 were killed was all . As about 1 on Sunday when I checked out a sow and it was raining hard then. 8 boar and 4 sow was on sheet . Not as many hogs there anymore as used to be but still some around wish putting pics on here was like Facebook and I would put pics up


----------



## rivercritter (Oct 16, 2015)

caught one wed. and one thur. that was the only 2 days i got to hunt.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 16, 2015)

I had no idea they had hogs there.  I would love to see those dogs hunt.  Grats


----------

